# New Beetle owner



## ChitownGSR (Jan 30, 2016)

Picked up a Beetle GSR, yesterday. Traded in an Mk6 GTI, it needed tires, brakes, 50k service. So I just decided to try something new, or new to me. Only had 11k on it so it still look and feels new. It definitely sounds different, little louder on the inside. My shifting with the dsg is about 1000 Rpm too soon, since I did it by sound. Will do an APR tune, and a few things here and there. Really enjoying it, though.


----------



## vwsizematters (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey man congrats on your purchase. It's a awesome car to own! I just picked it up in January. After I totaled my gti. You have any plans for this bug?


----------



## ChitownGSR (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks, I'm really enjoying it. Not too many, but a few plans. I'll probably have the windows tinted, but I'm not sure about that. I like the look, but I'd rather not get a ticket. I couldn't find any concrete information on whether or not Chicago was still giving out tickets for the front windows. I wouldn't do more than 35%, but I also don't want a $250 ticket. I definitely want to do an APR tune, possibly a Borla exhaust, oh and splash guards are already on the way. 

We'll see, I can never leave well enough alone. It's a slippery slope, once you start modding. But being that winter was almost non existent, I might be working on my WS6 a little more.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ChitownGSR said:


> Thanks, I'm really enjoying it. Not too many, but a few plans. I'll probably have the windows tinted, but I'm not sure about that. I like the look, but I'd rather not get a ticket. I couldn't find any concrete information on whether or not Chicago was still giving out tickets for the front windows. I wouldn't do more than 35%, but I also don't want a $250 ticket. I definitely want to do an APR tune, possibly a Borla exhaust, oh and splash guards are already on the way.
> 
> We'll see, I can never leave well enough alone. It's a slippery slope, once you start modding. But being that winter was almost non existent, I might be working on my WS6 a little more.


According to www.tintlaws.com you can get away with a 35% film. Well it allows as dark as 35% and keep in mind the glass is not 100% clear so adding a 35% film will bring it slightly below legal limit. If you tint it and want no chance of a ticket, I'd suggest a 40% film. If you choose a higher quality film like 3Ms Crystalline 40% it will appear dark at certain angles but will be perfectly compliant with your states laws. And that stuff is fantastic for heat and UV!

And the APR tune will make a huge difference! I also noticed a good difference with the turbo outlet pipe. May not be a great deal of hp but it will greatly impact throttle response and higher rpm power with no known negative effects


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats and Go Dark or go home


----------



## vwsizematters (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah I agree I want my windows tinted but I like the fact I don't have to worry at all for state inspections or tickets. The fish bowl look isn't balmy fav but I think it definitely needs tinted one of those kids that never seems to go out of style


----------



## I've got the bug... (Jan 3, 2015)

Agreed. Go dark or go home.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSR 518 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Congrats, love the GSR*

Purchased a Gsr over a year ago. Now have APR ECU Stage 2, down pipe, Cabonio intake, and DSG Tune, and tinted 35%. Next will be exhaust, coil-overs, and I want to
push over 400hp but need to wait for aftermarket turbo for new Gen 3 engine. It is crazy fast now and torque is awesome. I would love to hear exhaust notes in person, from Borla, SPM? Videos are not good with sound. Anyone near Philadelphia, with a aftermarket exhaust, and TSI Gen 3 engine? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

No tint = :heart:


----------



## GSR 518 (Feb 18, 2016)

*Marker Lights*

Clear marker lights would make this ride perfect!


----------



## ChitownGSR (Jan 30, 2016)

Finally got it tinted, had to wait a month and a half to get a Saturday appointment with Nino, but well worth it. I wasn't able to take a day off during the week, so that was the only day I could go. I still need to clay it, but maybe once it stops raining in Chicago. 










I'm really liking it, I'll hopefully get a few mods here and there. Not lowering it, I need to be able to drive this one every day. I've learned my lesson with the summer car. I always seem to find road construction or speed humps, the driveshaft loop scrapes everywhere. :banghead: Here is what that one looks like.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

ChitownGSR said:


> I'm really liking it, I'll hopefully get a few mods here and there. Not lowering it, I need to be able to drive this one every day. I've learned my lesson with the summer car. I always seem to find road construction or speed humps, the driveshaft loop scrapes everywhere. :banghead: Here is what that one looks like.


Nice! I've got a 2000 Firehawk convertible as my summer car. Haven't taken it out in awhile as it needs a new axle seal for the Strange 12 bolt, and the power window regulators finally kicked the bucket. My longtubes hang pretty low after being lowered, and I agree about keeping the daily drivers at factory height.


----------

